# some fresh baked roms out......



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

There are some nice , updated roms out for us which I have not been able to flash yet, but lm so curious.

what rom are you using....and why?

Ive often posted asking about roms that promote themeselves as kangs...as i come to understand the term it means " not original code"....... but are not most of the code "kanged from google" so to speak?

who is running a rom that has borrowed code......akop.....etc?.....how does it compare to something non kanged eg: dark asop?


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am on aokp b27 for the simple fact that you can change the size of the navigation bar. You get a few lines of pixels at the bottom of the screen back which is awesome. Its also smooth and stable as a rock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

as the term kang is concerned......how does the community feel?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefb said:


> as the term kang is concerned......how does the community feel?


Nearly every ROM regardless of the device it runs on, is a "kang" of something or "kanged" something from somewhere, so you could say the community generally condones it in most cases. If you haven't already realized that, you're either new to ROMs , new to Android, or both. That does not mean they don't come up with their own ideas as well.


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Easy answer to the kang thing. Everything, in my opinion, is a kang from Google themselves.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

people take the "kang" in aokp way too serious. aokp is the most kanged ics rom, not the other way around.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

So why have that word?....gives a lazy tone to the work the dev does.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

same reason why it has pink unicorns, shits and giggles.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I swear this was a thread one before. There are two definitions of the word Kang.

There's Kang which means someone has stolen code and is attempting to pass the code off as their own

Then there is "Kang" a tongue in cheek reference to the amount of stolen code not an actual accusation or proof of theft.

The spirit of open source means that if you write feature A and post the source to github another user takes feature A source but adds B to it becomes feature AB the source of which should be shared so that other users can use manipulate or build off the original source.

I assure you that the staff here at our dearest Rootz have a zero tolerance policy towards the negative Kang and any Rom posted found to be a kang will be dealt with quickly and efficiently. I hope this made some sense to you or at least helped you to understand the difference

I'm in your brain kanging your thoughts


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

chefb said:


> So why have that word?....gives a lazy tone to the work the dev does.


To make a mockery of the fact that every ROM is a kang instead of pretending it's not?


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm running Apex v 1.0.2 with LeanKernel and the 4.0.4 radios, not a new ROM by any means but it's been too good to me to move away. I am patiently waiting for CM9, as I used CM6 and 7 on my old Motorola Droid, but at this point Apex's combination of simplicity and flexibility makes it the best one for me.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Cm9 is in rom manager.......


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

Running aokp b27 on a gnex, and aokp m3 on a gtab 10.1, and two gtab 7. Never messed with kernels too much but love aokp and what it offers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## holmsc (Jan 5, 2012)

chefb said:


> Cm9 is in rom manager.......


Waiting for a CM9 release candidate. Tried it out the other day and I noticed a lot of missing stuff with things like "Placeholder". I prefer fully functional ROMs, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Indeed.......I lovely phone


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

chefb said:


> There are some nice , updated roms out for us which I have not been able to flash yet, but lm so curious.
> 
> what rom are you using....and why?
> 
> ...


Liquid 1.0


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Team BAMF paradigm!!!! This thing flies. It also has a ton of original work in it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Liquid v1 with black and ice.

Too legit to quit

Its stable fast and sexy


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

WAS on Liquid v1 but NOW on AOKP/AXI0M B27. DT's speed scripts make a tremendous difference in fluidity, speed, and battery life. But that doesn't mean Liquid is not a great rom either! I'm a big time Liquid fan and love it's lean feel.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

T_Yamamoto said:


> Liquid v1 with black and ice.
> 
> Too legit to quit
> 
> Its stable fast and sexy


+1FTW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm running CM9, AOKP 27, Liquid V1.0 and bamf.....

All on Boot Manager.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

T_Yamamoto said:


> Liquid v1 with black and ice.
> 
> Too legit to quit
> 
> Its stable fast and sexy


Are you referring to gsxrdon's ics and black theme? Or is there a different one called black and ice? If so could I get a link?

I too am running liquid v1 and its awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zane_Grey (Feb 15, 2012)

kook said:


> I'm running CM9, AOKP 27, Liquid V1.0 and bamf.....
> 
> All on Boot Manager.


+ 1 for boot manager. Running AOKP 27, CM9, and Liquid final v1. 0.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

chefb said:


> Cm9 is in rom manager.......


Did you know that CM9 has had some AOKP code in it? Not much but still. Point being that AOKP has lots of original work in it too.

Don't take the word quite so seriously. Replace the word with either "stolen" or "appropriately reused" and then act accordingly. It may not always be obvious which is which, but that's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

AOKP b27.

---------------------------
Sent from the the voices in my head.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Did you know that CM9 has had some AOKP code in it? Not much but still. Point being that AOKP has lots of original work in it too.
> 
> Don't take the word quite so seriously. Replace the word with either "stolen" or "appropriately reused" and then act accordingly. It may not always be obvious which is which, but that's the nature of the beast.


+1. The Kang of AOKP is a simple play off of AOSP and not kanged work. AOKP created a lot of unique code and then others followed suit naturally. This is how technology works. People saying BAMF ROM being original is fine because it is a nice ROM for sure but there are other original ROMs as well.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Bottom line when it comes to GNex rom devs it is a small community and we all push our open source code the the same website that can be view by anyone in the world. For better or worse kanging will always be a part of android custom rom culture.

Also to be noted just because the feature is the same doesn't mean the code is, sometimes better implementations are found.


----------



## Sveke (Jan 28, 2012)

Das Bamf!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## creaky24 (Jan 13, 2012)

Liquid 1.0. I haven't found a faster, smoother rom that has so many features. Looks great too. I'm running it with Imo's latest kernel and I'm presently on my 37th hour of up time with 2.5 hours of screen and 7% battery remaining. Amazing.

Sent from my Liquified Nexus


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been using BuglessBeast since the day I unlocked and rooted my Nexus on December 17th (two days after purchasing it). The ROM is simple, doesn't have too many unnecessary extras, and runs flawlessly. I get great battery life as well with Imoseyon's latest kernel. I have, however, been trying out Liquid 1.0 for the past couple of days. Another great ROM, but my battery life sucks compared to BB (even though I'm using the exact same kernel and have all the same apps installed).


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

+2 I love Liquid THE best ROM out right now with the best performance, battery and customizations all in one. Plus as mentioned with ICS and Black it is so sexy.


----------



## utpxxx (Jul 24, 2011)

gummy is doing really well for me i tried the liquid beta builds and i kept gettign random reboots, i used liquid the whole time on my TB but doesnt seem to like my nexus


----------



## XideXL (Dec 27, 2011)

Running CNA 1.4.0 using gsxrdon's ics & black theme. For me it has the best balance between features and battery life. Liking the notification toggles a bit more than most other implementations out there too. BAMF's were pretty cool but not really as practical imo. Still waiting for MIUI to get polished up a little more as well.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

AOKP has everything I want, and continues to add more I want. Until someone gets as many features while remaining as smooth as AOKP. I won't be leaving anytime soon. Bamf has my eye, assuming they keep up the work, and gain the features I want. They'll become my primary driver.


----------

